# CC suspension same as Passat?



## nine1twoinc (Dec 26, 2005)

Anybody know if CC share the same suspension as the Passat?


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

it'll be close enough. What do you have in mind?


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

It does not - the CC is almost 2 inches lower than the Passat.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (caj1)*

Depend on what parts. Will a passat suspension fit, yes. Springs won't deliver the same advertised drop but it will lower it some if that's what you are looking for. Also any Passat/GTI/GLI/Jetta coilovers will work


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_Depend on what parts. Will a passat suspension fit, yes. Springs won't deliver the same advertised drop but it will lower it some if that's what you are looking for. Also any Passat/GTI/GLI/Jetta coilovers will work 

Unless you have tried it, do you really know for sure? Why not get the right parts?


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (caj1)*

I have a mkV bag setup of mine and a buddy of mine has GTI coils on his CC. They fit.


----------



## nine1twoinc (Dec 26, 2005)

Thank you guys, the reason I am asking because my friend got a set of coilover for his Passat that he is thinking about selling, I just want to make sure it will work....


----------



## nine1twoinc (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: (caj1)*

2 inches shorter? Is it because of the spring? or the whole entire suspension is shorter too... But all the mounting points are the same though right?


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (nine1twoinc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nine1twoinc* »_2 inches shorter? Is it because of the spring? or the whole entire suspension is shorter too... But all the mounting points are the same though right?

Ground clearance on the CC is about 1.9 inches less than the Passat which would mean entirely different (shorter) springs and shocks. Mounts points are the same I suppose as they share the same suspension geometry.
Putting Passat suspension components on a CC is a mistake, IMO. Different wheelbase, wheel offsets, camber, vehicle weight, etc. all which goes into determining damper and spring rates. Modern suspensions are very complex. Do it right and you won't regret it.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (caj1)*

he's not putting a stock passat on the CC and the 330lb max difference between the B6 and CC isn't going to destroy the suspension geometry. 
just some examples of doing it wrong









_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_H&R Street Performance Coils all the way down perches and locking collar still in.
19x8.5 et35 MRR HR2 wrapped in General Exclaim UHP 225/35/19










_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_Bagyard bags
dual 380 compressors
easystreet manifolds 
easystreet analog gauges
EAI 7 switch box
7gallon tank(for now) 
train horn...yes i said it
19x8et35 MRR HR7 wrapped in Falken 452's 215/35R19











_Quote, originally posted by *comcf* »_18x8, 225/40/18 (can and will go up to 235 or 245/40 or 35/18), KONI coils for MKV Jetta/ Golf.


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_he's not putting a stock passat on the CC and the 330lb max difference between the B6 and CC isn't going to destroy the suspension geometry. 
just some examples of doing it wrong











If you're more concerned about looks and scraping the ground, more power to ya. I'm talking about sustaining or improving the car's handling performance. That likely won't happen by installing a suspension designed for another vehicle.


_Modified by caj1 at 2:17 PM 6-3-2009_


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (caj1)*

Last I checked the CC wasn't made to be an autocross queen. So far everyone I've seen drop them has done purely for looks


----------



## jimntjames (Mar 13, 2004)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_Last I checked the CC wasn't made to be an autocross queen. So far everyone I've seen drop them has done purely for looks 

What is the ride quality like with the bagyards, much stiffer than stock?


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (jimntjames)*

The only thing I have to compare it to is my cup kit I had on my B5. Not bone jarring but firmer than stock mainly due to the bilsteins.


----------



## Vierzwanzig (May 27, 2009)

*Re: (passat_98)*

I want to drop my cc a little but last time I heard my suspension was going to feel a little firmer then stock I ended up hating the ride quality. On a scale of comfort from 1-10 (1 being harsh and uncomfortable and a stock CC is an 8) how would you rate the stiffness of the suspension. 
thanks


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (Vierzwanzig)*

I can make it feel like a 7, 6, 5, or 4 just by running a higher psi in the bags


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (passat_98)*

Just for clatiry I am using CC specific setup on my CC. H&R Street perfs. The thing about them is that the shocks and struts are also used on the A3/Passat/MKV as stated the sticker on them. The spring may be slightly different as the part number is different from the MKV H&R part numbers. The ride is tightened up with only a small effect on ride quality. Its hard on daily driving and I prefer a comfortable ride so for me its perfect.


_Modified by Veedubin02 at 10:05 AM 6-4-2009_


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (Veedubin02)*

I couldn't remember if you got passat coils or the CC ones cause of the price. So where do you stand? Buy a CC approved suspension or ruin a completely good car by destroying the suspension geometry


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (passat_98)*

The only real difference between the suspensions will be the spring rates because of weight and weight distribution. You aren't going to ruin the geometry, thats what alignments are for. Its already been shown its doable with no issues so if you want to take that way out do it, no telling what the ride will be like though. For me I like to go the route I know for a fact will produce good results hence me buying CC coils. Saying that I dont thing using MKV or Passat set ups will ruin the car.


----------



## Porterhousetubesteak (Jun 9, 2021)

nine1twoinc said:


> Anybody know if CC share the same suspension as the Passat?


What does cc stand for? 
My buddy wrecked his 07 passat, I have 2.5 Jetta with bad suspension, will his suspension fit


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

The B6 Passat shares the same suspension as the CC ("Comfort Coupe")

The Jetta (if it has IRS) has a similar setup and the Passat suspension would *physically* fit, but might not be the right spring rates and could sit uneven or something.


----------

